# Titanium Backup Convert to System App Hanging



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

I've done some poking around on here and haven't found anything on this...

I installed Nova Launcher the other day and tried to use TB to convert it to a system app (rather than manually moving it). It would start processing and appear to hang (non-responsive, but no FC). I let it sit for awhile (5 minutes) and nothing changed. Once I killed TB the Nova apk was damaged (would FC whenever I tried to run it) so I had to go in with Root Explorer to delete it from /system/app before I could reinstall Nova again. Ran into the same issue trying to convert ADW EX as well. Did it manually using Root Explorer worked just fine.

Has anyone seen this problem with TB not wanting to convert user apps to system apps on the GNex? Usually the only apps I convert are launchers, so I guess it's not a huge issue for me, but I wasn't sure if this was something known or might be worth emailing the dev about.


----------

